# my modest theater



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

Photos of my theater are now up. Including my newest additions. 2 Outlaw Audio LFM-2

JVC 61" HD T.V.
Onkyo upconverting dvd player (up to 1080 i)
Onkyo 674
Jvc vcr (for home videos)
Monster power conditioner
Polk Audio RT-55 front L & R
Polk Audio CS400 center
2 Outlaw Audio LFM-2 subs
2 Bose 2.2 (for rear channel surrounds) these are old school I bought new in 1987

If you click on my threads the photos are there along with a review of the Outlaw Subs.

Dieselpower1966
John

let me know what you all think onder:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Photos?


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

I was able to upload my photos into my review in my thread entitled LFM-2 review

I do not know how to link directly to the photos or how to move them.

sorry for the inconveinence
any help is appreciated.

John


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just grab the URL for the images in that thread and place them in between image tags in this thread. Like so... 

*<*IMG*>*http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../6376d1203864200-outlaw-2-review-dscf0831.jpg*<*/IMG*>*

When you replace the *<* and the *>* you see around the IMG and /IMG with *[* and *]*... you will get:










:T


----------

